# More problems on the land



## c27knots (Jan 27, 2015)

So i have a kid on a dirt bike, a man (maybe father) on a jacked up ATV, a yote, and a nice group of deer. the county just came and clear cut sewer trails. 
The land backs up to 2 different neighborhoods but it is becoming more of a problem now that there is a clear path. 
I was thinking about setting out some bear traps... you know for the yote. maybe solve all my problems but now you can sue someone for getting hurt on their land even if it says no trespassing ALL OVER and i dont want to hurt some kid. not sure what to do.


----------



## ryanh487 (Jan 27, 2015)

Gate it and give the county a key.


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Jan 27, 2015)

*I agree*

Gate it and give the county a key, but also put up posted signs on each side of the gate.


----------



## PappyHoel (Jan 27, 2015)

What everyone else said and sign an affidavit with the sheriffs office.  Affidavit gives them the right to enforce trespassing on the property.


----------



## doeboy1 (Jan 27, 2015)

And remove the camera before it grows legs.


----------



## Josh B (Jan 28, 2015)

It's wrong but we had a guy ripping through our property on a dirt bike all the time. First I dug a ditch and covered it like a trap. When that didn't work I put a chest high wire across the trail. He quit coming! But I was young and not thinking about what could have happened. A piece of wood full of nails might work.


----------



## DeerKiller0916 (Feb 3, 2015)

What county is that in??


----------



## Wild Turkey (Feb 3, 2015)

Nothing like a yahoo buying his kid a dirtbike. Then they go find a place to ride. YOUR PROPERTY.
Gate and fence. They gotta park somewhere or they live next door.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 3, 2015)

Do you own the land or lease it?  

I assume you know who the offenders are and where they live. 

The land owner talking to the offenders may be a good start. Hopefully they will understand and comply with staying off the place. We had a similar problem on one place I hunt and it took a visit from a deputy to make the kids understand. The landowner then got a personal apology from the kids.  However you need them more as an ally than and enemy. 

If not maybe a couple of well spun donuts in *their* front lawn would get the point across


----------



## 7Mag Hunter (Feb 3, 2015)

Unless you are the land owner there is not
 much you can do....Posting, contacting LEOs 
and DNR yield little real results.....

Finding local offenders has been my(our)
best solution and normally  resulted in
fewer ride thrus......
Most local LEOs and DNR look at minor
trespassing on hunt club land as a low
priority and tend to ignore calls when an
"incident" happens, unless a major break in
occurs...


----------



## GASeminole (Feb 5, 2015)

Milkman said:


> you need them more as an ally than and enemy.



I disagree with this outlook

People who purchase land should have the rights that come with owning that land. The end. 

They should not need to appease anyone for fear of their rights being infringed. 

It is either yours or it isn't. 

People who disagree have alot in common with Obama and his followers


----------



## Milkman (Feb 5, 2015)

GASeminole said:


> I disagree with this outlook
> 
> People who purchase land should have the rights that come with owning that land. The end.
> 
> ...



My comment about him needing the neighbors as an ally is due to him being an absentee landowner or lessor. Having a close-by resident helping look after the land is a benefit to anyone. Making an enemy of a neighbor is never a good thing IMO.

Now as for the Obama comment..................... go drink some more of that koolaid. I aint voted for a democrat since the last time Herman Talmadge ran.


----------



## Atlanta Dawg (Feb 5, 2015)

*Law Enforcement ?*



c27knots said:


> So i have a kid on a dirt bike, a man (maybe father) on a jacked up ATV, a yote, and a nice group of deer. the county just came and clear cut sewer trails.
> The land backs up to 2 different neighborhoods but it is becoming more of a problem now that there is a clear path.
> I was thinking about setting out some bear traps... you know for the yote. maybe solve all my problems but now you can sue someone for getting hurt on their land even if it says no trespassing ALL OVER and i dont want to hurt some kid. not sure what to do.



Is Law Enforcement a possibility ?


----------



## GASeminole (Feb 5, 2015)

Milkman said:


> Having a close-by resident helping look after the land is a benefit to anyone.



No, it is a benefit to the close-by resident.

Great intentions start out.

"I will keep an eye on it for you"

leads to 

"Can I (insert request here) if it's just me?"

leads to 

"Can I bring (insert some person of importance) this once?"

leads to overstepping bounds. Time to find a new person to "keep an eye on things", and now you have someone who needs an eye kept on them. 

I have seen it happen time and time again.

With the advent of these cellular cameras, people don't need anyone to tell them what's going on. If someone's on your land you will know immediately. 

I don't care if someone lives in China, you shouldn't set foot on their land if it's not yours. And if you do you should be placed in cuffs. No different than going into a house that isn't yours. Everything else is just an excuse and/or a lie.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 5, 2015)

GASeminole said:


> No, it is a benefit to the close-by resident.
> 
> Great intentions start out.
> 
> ...


This, is what has made finding areas to hunt and fish so hard. Too many folks have this mindset. I have been helping keep an eye on 100 acres in banks county for 10 years. Never have I abused these privileges as you mention. When you get off that box, look around you will see not everyone is like that. Your cell camera isn't going to do you a whole lot of good when your gate is tore down providing free access and cannot get there for a week or two. But man, that friendly neighbor who could go next door and fix that gate for you as soon as he sees it down would. Or that neigbor who would call the law immediately when he hears gunshots in your foodplot at midnight while your asleep not hearing your phone beep to only get a picture of the persons back. This ole world needs more friendly neighbors but also needs folks willing to accept a friendly neighbor and be one their self.


----------



## tgw925 (Feb 5, 2015)

Print these photos out on a sheet of paper and laminate them. Put them both on a stake in the middle of the open lane and leave a letter letting them know you have pictures of them and know where they are from, and that legal action will be taken. They will never come back.


----------



## GASeminole (Feb 5, 2015)

j_seph said:


> This, is what has made finding areas to hunt and fish so hard....This ole world needs more friendly neighbors but also needs folks willing to accept a friendly neighbor and be one their self.



So I am not a good neighbor if I simply don't want people trying to scheme their way onto my property? 

Do you let strangers come and sleep in your house at night, drive you car, etc., use the things you work hard to have?


----------



## Twinkie .308 (Feb 5, 2015)

Follow their tracks all the way back to their house.  That 4 wheeler and or dirt bike may be in the driveway.  Take pictures of their house and atvs if they happen to be visible.  By this time someone from inside the house will probably come out and ask you what you're doing on their property.  Explain that you are taking pictures to give to the sheriff and game officials of the trespassers that keep coming on your property illegally.  It will be a heated conversation at first but will end in an exchange of numbers and mutual understanding and respect.  It worked for me.  Haven't had a problem since.  No more tracks and no trailcam pics.  If there are future problems, I have his name, number and address.  There won't be anymore warnings or talking to's.  I'll go straight to Johnny law, whom I've already spoken with about this situation.  Good luck however you handle it.  I know how frustrating this is.


----------



## T.P. (Feb 5, 2015)

j_seph said:


> This, is what has made finding areas to hunt and fish so hard. Too many folks have this mindset. I have been helping keep an eye on 100 acres in banks county for 10 years. Never have I abused these privileges as you mention. When you get off that box, look around you will see not everyone is like that. Your cell camera isn't going to do you a whole lot of good when your gate is tore down providing free access and cannot get there for a week or two. But man, that friendly neighbor who could go next door and fix that gate for you as soon as he sees it down would. Or that neigbor who would call the law immediately when he hears gunshots in your foodplot at midnight while your asleep not hearing your phone beep to only get a picture of the persons back. This ole world needs more friendly neighbors but also needs folks willing to accept a friendly neighbor and be one their self.



You're wasting your breath.


----------



## j_seph (Feb 6, 2015)

GASeminole said:


> So I am not a good neighbor if I simply don't want people trying to scheme their way onto my property?
> 
> Do you let strangers come and sleep in your house at night, drive you car, etc., use the things you work hard to have?


By the way it sounds you think everyone wants to scheme their way onto your property. We are not talking about having a sleep over, or going for a drive, etc. Would I let a stranger sleep at my house (depends on situation) Drive my car(depends on situation) Do I think everyone else is out to get my stuff, scheme against me.........NO PPD is not something I suffer from



T.P. said:


> You're wasting your breath.


One of these helps


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

I heard some beagles running in my upper field the other day and a shotgun go off when I pulled into the driveway from work. I didn't even go see who it was, just assumed it's one of my neighbors. They wouldn't care if I rabbit hunted their land either. It's a bit different out here in the boonies where we have relationships with our neighbors, makes life a lot more pleasant than sitting around mad as a bull all the time if somebody walks across the corner of your little kingdom. Folks stealing or destroying stuff is a different matter, I wouldn't want somebody riding dirt bikes all over my land, either. But if somebody is out taking a walk and cuts through my woods, it don't bother me one bit. If it's one of my neighbors and I see them, I'll stop and shoot the bull with them for a few minutes. I guess I'm not mean and greedy enough.


----------



## Hooty Hoot (Feb 6, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I heard some beagles running in my upper field the other day and a shotgun go off when I pulled into the driveway from work. I didn't even go see who it was, just assumed it's one of my neighbors. They wouldn't care if I rabbit hunted their land either. It's a bit different out here in the boonies where we have relationships with our neighbors, makes life a lot more pleasant than sitting around mad as a bull all the time if somebody walks across the corner of your little kingdom. Folks stealing or destroying stuff is a different matter, I wouldn't want somebody riding dirt bikes all over my land, either. But if somebody is out taking a walk and cuts through my woods, it don't bother me one bit. If it's one of my neighbors and I see them, I'll stop and shoot the bull with them for a few minutes. I guess I'm not mean and greedy enough.



It seems like how, when, and where people grew up plays a role in their opinion on this issue. I can't understand how one could lease land near two residential areas and not expect some encroachment from kids. I grew up hunting, fishing and playing in the woods.

If the OP owns the property, he has every right to keep people off of it. If it belonged to me, I wouldn't want people riding dirt bikes on it. It causes damage and meets the criteria for criminal trespass. He needs to read his lease to determine what he legally can do. I'm guessing not much.


----------



## Tlajoe (Feb 6, 2015)

j_seph said:


> By the way it sounds you think everyone wants to scheme their way onto your property. We are not talking about having a sleep over, or going for a drive, etc. Would I let a stranger sleep at my house (depends on situation) Drive my car(depends on situation) Do I think everyone else is out to get my stuff, scheme against me.........NO PPD is not something I suffer from
> 
> That's not what he is saying at all. I personally know GaSeminole and I can promise you he is as giving and as generous as it comes with sharing his property. Unfortunately, over the years there have been people who have taken advantage of he and his family's generosity. Most of them were locals that were supposed to "watch over things". So you really can't blame him for voicing his opinion on this thread which started with talking about frustration over trespassers. Why in the world would you want to make an ally out of someone who rides on a property knowing it isn't theirs? They clearly don't respect the fact that it is not there property to begin with. So why would you go to them after the fact and say "Hey please don't ride through here anymore, but would you look after the place?" Yeah right! In a perfect world we would have a situation like NCHillbilly has, but we all know that just isn't the norm.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Feb 6, 2015)

Tlajoe said:


> j_seph said:
> 
> 
> > By the way it sounds you think everyone wants to scheme their way onto your property. We are not talking about having a sleep over, or going for a drive, etc. Would I let a stranger sleep at my house (depends on situation) Drive my car(depends on situation) Do I think everyone else is out to get my stuff, scheme against me.........NO PPD is not something I suffer from
> ...


----------



## c27knots (Feb 10, 2015)

I own the land but it is in Gwinnett (very populated) and I can’t fence it because a sewer line runs through it and every year the county comes through it and has to clear cut the land. Great shooting lane but the kids also run those lines as well. I have a loader and put a huge log in the way of the path but somehow the guy moved the log with his ATV or something. I have hammered some poles in the ground for a quick fix. But if he is going to move the log then he will just run those over. We will see what happens.


----------



## birddog52 (Feb 10, 2015)

yeah these folks buy atvs and don,t owe any land to ride them and think they can ride them anywhere they want too


----------



## rjcruiser (Feb 10, 2015)

c27knots said:


> I own the land but it is in Gwinnett (very populated) and I can’t fence it because a sewer line runs through it and every year the county comes through it and has to clear cut the land. Great shooting lane but the kids also run those lines as well. I have a loader and put a huge log in the way of the path but somehow the guy moved the log with his ATV or something. I have hammered some poles in the ground for a quick fix. But if he is going to move the log then he will just run those over. We will see what happens.



You should be able to gate and lock and give a key to the county.


----------



## GA DAWG (Feb 10, 2015)

You can fence sewer lines. Just put up big double gates so the equipment can get through.


----------



## Benjamin1977 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ask the kid to ride his dirt bike. Looks cool!


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2015)

that wide open space that starts at the public road with no way to control access is a big sign saying "RIDE HERE"

T


----------



## Throwback (Feb 10, 2015)

birddog52 said:


> yeah these folks buy atvs and don,t owe any land to ride them and think they can ride them anywhere they want too





ive seen people with a trailer FULL of brand new ATV's stop and dump them off on a random hunting club to ride. i spoke with them and they had absolutely NO WHERE to ride these brand new machines and the idea that they had to have permission was a foreign concept to them. 

another time a guy was riding on a piece of land without permission and i told him to leave he asked "where will I ride?" and when I told him to ride it in circles around his house.  he got pretty upset at this suggestion. 


T


----------



## bigdharris (Mar 1, 2015)

I have fences on my land in Gwinnett with sewer lines in it and the they are good about fixing the fence if they have to cut it . Most of the time they just walk it every "year " or 2 if you keep it cut they want ever come on there aslong as it's not blocked up if you keep trees out that helps lots . Just my opinion.good luck


----------



## CivilWolf (Mar 1, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I heard some beagles running in my upper field the other day and a shotgun go off when I pulled into the driveway from work. I didn't even go see who it was, just assumed it's one of my neighbors. They wouldn't care if I rabbit hunted their land either. It's a bit different out here in the boonies where we have relationships with our neighbors, makes life a lot more pleasant than sitting around mad as a bull all the time if somebody walks across the corner of your little kingdom. Folks stealing or destroying stuff is a different matter, I wouldn't want somebody riding dirt bikes all over my land, either. But if somebody is out taking a walk and cuts through my woods, it don't bother me one bit. If it's one of my neighbors and I see them, I'll stop and shoot the bull with them for a few minutes. I guess I'm not mean and greedy enough.



I completely relate to NCHillbilly's point of view.  'Trespassing' is viewed very differently in most of Georgia as compared to Western NC.  It is taken much more seriously in Georgia.  It most likely has to do with big $ that most people pay for leases.  I'm not saying that one view is right and one is wrong (I don't believe Hillbilly is either).


----------



## ted_BSR (Mar 1, 2015)

I lease some property. All members have to sign a hold harmless agreement and attest that they have read the rules of the lease. I feel like it is partly my responsibility to the land owner to keep trespassers out. This keeps the property from damage, and keeps idjets that trespass and hurt themselves from trying to sue the landowner.

Definitely file an affidavit with both the county and DNR. You need it to be able to prosecute.

I called the DNR about trespassers once. The warden said "I am in the area, I will be there in 10 minutes."
And... Busted!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Mar 1, 2015)

I had a lease next to a small neighborhood. Kids played out there in the summer never seen them during gun season. People also road their horses back there, but not during hunting season. They were not bothering and did not effect my hunting, I didn't mind sharing the land.


----------



## Son (Mar 1, 2015)

Gate any access points, post signs saying. Monitored by remote camera's. But don't put any camera's out. If they can't see a camera the suspense will stop em. Can't use cables anymore, a good fence or standard wide gate is best.


----------



## flopper (Mar 3, 2015)

Is that in Buford?


----------



## sman (Mar 3, 2015)

I'd put up a big sign that says you will prosecute trespassers and smile your on camera just inside the gate.


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 3, 2015)

CivilWolf said:


> I completely relate to NCHillbilly's point of view.  'Trespassing' is viewed very differently in most of Georgia as compared to Western NC.  It is taken much more seriously in Georgia.  It most likely has to do with big $ that most people pay for leases.  I'm not saying that one view is right and one is wrong (I don't believe Hillbilly is either).



Trespassing is viewed very differently in WNC. Its a rural area where most everyone hunts so a neighbor's hunting dogs on your land ain't gonna cause a tift, but you never know what a hillbilly might be hiding back up in his holler.  Southern Appalachians have always attracted different, sometimes nefarious characters.  I've known a lot of people that's got killed over trespassing, right of ways, and real property issues in WNC myself.


----------



## Scrapy (Mar 4, 2015)

NC Scout said:


> Trespassing is viewed very differently in WNC. Its a rural area where most everyone hunts so a neighbor's hunting dogs on your land ain't gonna cause a tift, but you never know what a hillbilly might be hiding back up in his holler.  Southern Appalachians have always attracted different, sometimes nefarious characters.  I've known a lot of people that's got killed over trespassing, right of ways, and real property issues in WNC myself.



Yes and about the fellers that have a horse or four wheeler that ride them across land they don't own but is leased by a feller that don't own it either but has a fit if he had a dream somebody set foot on it.  Some would even get mad if I zoomed in close on Google Earth on "their" lease. LOL


----------



## satchmo (Mar 5, 2015)

Scrapy said:


> Yes and about the fellers that have a horse or four wheeler that ride them across land they don't own but is leased by a feller that don't own it either but has a fit if he had a dream somebody set foot on it.  Some would even get mad if I zoomed in close on Google Earth on "their" lease. LOL



If they pay to lease it, they who lease it decides who gets to use it. A lease is a lease. A house,car or hunting land. I lease my house so there's no way I'd let somebody slide in when I am not home break my door in and sleep on my floor. I don't own the yard either, but if somebody cuts donuts in my yard , I am resposable for it. Pay to play or go somewhere else. Hunting leases are very expensive.


----------



## Old Winchesters (Mar 8, 2015)

NCHillbilly said:


> I heard some beagles running in my upper field the other day and a shotgun go off when I pulled into the driveway from work. I didn't even go see who it was, just assumed it's one of my neighbors. They wouldn't care if I rabbit hunted their land either. It's a bit different out here in the boonies where we have relationships with our neighbors, makes life a lot more pleasant than sitting around mad as a bull all the time if somebody walks across the corner of your little kingdom. Folks stealing or destroying stuff is a different matter, I wouldn't want somebody riding dirt bikes all over my land, either. But if somebody is out taking a walk and cuts through my woods, it don't bother me one bit. If it's one of my neighbors and I see them, I'll stop and shoot the bull with them for a few minutes. I guess I'm not mean and greedy enough.



^ This. I would talk to them about the bikes though. No need to be a jerk until or unless they seem to want it that way...


----------



## CivilWolf (Mar 8, 2015)

NC Scout said:


> Trespassing is viewed very differently in WNC. Its a rural area where most everyone hunts so a neighbor's hunting dogs on your land ain't gonna cause a tift, but you never know what a hillbilly might be hiding back up in his holler.  Southern Appalachians have always attracted different, sometimes nefarious characters.  *I've known a lot of people that's got killed over trespassing, right of ways, and real property issues in WNC myself*.



That's interesting.  I can't think of one single instance in my life where someone that I knew was killed for trespassing.

...but I have known quite a few of those nefarious characters


----------



## NC Scout (Mar 9, 2015)

CivilWolf said:


> That's interesting.  I can't think of one single instance in my life where someone that I knew was killed for trespassing.
> 
> ...but I have known quite a few of those nefarious characters



A lot of problems come from the poor surveys that were done in the WNC mountains.  One surveyor told me the old land grants when plotted looked like someone threw down a deck of cards. The land grants overlap. Multiple people can lay some claim to the same piece of land.  Its best to make a compromise and clear up both titles but not everyone is willing to compromise.

One of the most tragic incidents I can remember was a young man from Florida with a young family, that bought land down on Lake Appalachia.  And if there ever was a place in the WNC mountains where nefarious things go on, its Lake Appalachia and the remote USFS surrounding it.  This young man had a brand new survey that gave him courage to engage in a land power struggle with some locals. One morning he went out to work on his land with his dozer and his young wife found him dead that afternoon still sitting on his dozer with a shotgun blast point blank to his throat. 

Only a few years ago, a young man was shot dead in broad daylight at a shopping center in Robbinsville over a right of way.  (Pretty sure there was a woman involved too.) But the victim had a muddled sort of right of way thru the shooter's father's land. Took the DA years to get a grand jury to even indict the shooter.

That's another problem with land in WNC, families give each other access across the other's land without ever actually deeding an access which creates prescribed easements and then one family member sells and the rest of the family don't want the outsider driving across their lands.

Didn't mean to hi-jack the thread.  The point is men are most passionate about two things, their land and their women.  When challenged on either front, things can get ugly fast.


----------



## caughtinarut (Mar 9, 2015)

I know some old timers in the Georgia mountains that do not take too kindly on someone trespassing...


----------

